
India just passed net neutrality laws to ban ‘any form’ of data discrimination - sandGorgon
https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2018/7/11/17562108/india-department-of-telecommunications-trai-net-neutrality-proposal-approval
======
spencerg12
From the article: > compares to ambulances that can legally disobey traffic
rules

I continue to find it sad/funny that law governing the internet is made by
analogy.

~~~
vidyesh
Most of the people who approve these laws are not necessarily internet
literate to understand what the future holds for Internet. An analogy of this
sort helps them understand what this means why some traffic can/should be
given preferential treatment despite the law saying not to.

With the context of it, it makes sense for the future. Laws are made to be
followed for years to come. Considering for “critical IoT services” or
“specialized services,” which could take precedence in near future this is
okay to be added in the rules for now until we face it. And this analogy is
quite okay if you consider speed limits as internet speed and every car as the
content packet.

